# Photoflex back to business?



## LDS (Jun 16, 2015)

It looks that Photoflex is trying to resume operations, looking at their site. Anybody has any news from dealers, etc.?


----------



## blanddragon (Jun 17, 2015)

B&H has many for their products listed as 'Discontinued/Not available at this time'. I love my half dome softboxes, and would buy another, but no one seems to have any stock.


----------

